# Fiio E11K vs Topping NX1 vs SMSL SAP-5



## benandfaith

I currently have a Fiio E07k but am wanting something smaller, thinner and lighter to go for walks/hikes/jogging and travelling.
  
 Will be mainly driving Havi B3 Pro (original) and Takstar Pro 80.
  
 So out of these 3, which is the one to get?
  
 E11K - $65
 SAP-5 - $50
 NX1 - $40
  
 These are the prices I can get it for... I'm a value for money kind of guy, so I'm not looking for the best, just the best value that fits my criteria for 'small and light'.
  
Which one would you suggest for me to get?


----------



## Siriphum

I think nx1 is the sap5 That no bass boost and the boost make the sound worse. And who can compare nx1 And e11k cause i don't have the e11k


----------



## H20Fidelity

Haven't heard E11K, though for your headphone requirements you're better off with NX1, for its gain switch and better power output. SAP-5 is marketed towards IEM's giving them a subtle boost, and does that job well. Though you're after a bit more power for PRO80 and Havi. Also don't disregard E11K, I just can't say anything having not heard one yet.


----------



## benandfaith

H20Fidelity thanks for the advice. 

I forgot to mention that my source is a mobile phone (HTC ONE M8). And i can't turn it to airplane mode as I stream from Spotify sometimes. I think I read somewhere that the NX1 has emi issues and the sap-5 didn't. 

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## H20Fidelity

benandfaith said:


> @H20Fidelity thanks for the advice.
> 
> I forgot to mention that my source is a mobile phone (HTC ONE M8). And i can't turn it to airplane mode as I stream from Spotify sometimes. I think I read somewhere that the NX1 has emi issues and the sap-5 didn't.
> 
> Any thoughts on that?


 


 Following both threads I read one member say SAP-5 has 'less' EMI than NX1 though I doubt none at all. EMI is a problem that has no real solution currently but to switch off your reception. Your want for Spotify takes getting a separate DAP out of the equation so you're kind of stuck with needing more power and having to face EMI unfortunately.

 If I was to be straight up I would say forget about Spotify / streaming, buy a separate dap like DX50 / DX90 FiiO X3 / X5 which should all run Havi and PRO80 without an amp just fine and use FLAC, but you probably don't want to hear that.


----------



## ClieOS

EMI is a problem for everything that uses the MAX9722. It is one of the main weakness of the chip that there is just no real way around it.
  
 E11K is well ahead of NX1 IMO.


----------



## benandfaith

Thanks H20Fidelity&ClieOS... looks like I'll forget about nx1 and sap-5. I've got lots of flac files but i can't go without Spotify for music discovery! 

I guess I got some (hopefully) final questions: from dimensions and weight the e11k isn't that much smaller than the e07k that I already own. 

Should I just stick with what I've got and put up with the extra size/weight? What would you do? Is there any extra benefit to the e11k over e07k?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Really couldn't tell you mate, you'll need ClieOS for that question. I'll try and get hold of an E11K sometime,


----------



## ClieOS

benandfaith said:


> ...
> Should I just stick with what I've got and put up with the extra size/weight? What would you do? Is there any extra benefit to the e11k over e07k?


 
  
 With the difference in SQ between them, I'll just go with the E11K myself.


----------



## cheapbastard

I hope this will revive the thread, but after comparing them all, I would say that fiio is smoother and lush compared to the more brighter sounding topping and smsl. Power wise topping and fiio is roughly the same despite the spec saying otherwise, but I havent tested the maximum ouput of smsl


----------

